# WTB Schwinn B6



## tesch (Jul 17, 2013)

Sold my B6 frame and tank today that I was thinking of building so now I'm looking for a really nice, original B6. Preferably in maroon and ivory. I'm seeing a bunch of $800-$1,000 bikes but I'm looking for something a bit nicer. I would like it to have a locking springer fork and front drum brake but could potentially do without. Let me know what you have or if you know someone with one. Thanks!


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 18, 2013)

I know of one that's much, MUCH nicer than the ones we regularly see here, probably a 10/10, it's for sale, but it's $$$$, just north of $2k. But again, its condition is incredible. PM me if interested I'll send you the guy's number, I passed on it, too much bike for me.


----------



## steve doan (Jul 18, 2013)

*B6*

I have an all original blue B6, locking fork,front hand brake. NOS Carlisle WW,nice seat., great bike.$2g.  My number is 563-920-8889.  Steve Doan


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a really nice '46 original two tone green, locking fork, ND DD 2spd, Carlisle WW, for $1850 plus shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 18, 2013)

*1946 over here*

I have a maroon 1cant I cantilever frameI...i was going  build but lost interest ......... 230 Shipped for the bare frame...


----------



## rlhender (Jul 18, 2013)

I have this one for $800 plus shipping, original paint, seat has been covered, rims have been rebuilt and rear rack is in primer...pretty solid bike with locking fork...I will be out of town till the 22nd. If interested email me at rick.henderson@bluelinxco.com

Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2013)

that's pretty dang nice for $800


----------



## rlhender (Jul 18, 2013)

bricycle said:


> that's pretty dang nice for $800





$700 plus one set of wood grips plus shipping or you can pick up here

Rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I have this one for $800 plus shipping, original paint, seat has been covered, rims have been rebuilt and rear rack is in primer...pretty solid bike with locking fork...I will be out of town till the 22nd. If interested email me at rick.henderson@bluelinxco.com
> 
> Thanks




I sure don't need another B6 but if I did I'd be all over this one! Its even in the colors you want. V/r Shawn


----------



## tesch (Jul 19, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks much for all the leads! I have some really good ones now. Hopefully one of them pans out.


----------



## tesch (Jul 21, 2013)

*Got one!*

Here's the one I got. 1948 that's in really nice original condition. http://pinterest.com/pin/7459155606088122/

Talewinds - thanks for the contact. I'll be reaching out to them too.

Steve - I passed your number on to someone I know. They might be interested. 

Thanks all for the help!

Andy


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice b6!
Original or restored?
Original key?
Mucho bucks?
Enjoy,
wes


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2013)

tesch said:


> Here's the one I got. 1948 that's in really nice original condition. http://pinterest.com/pin/7459155606088122/
> 
> Talewinds - thanks for the contact. I'll be reaching out to them too.
> 
> ...




Looks like a sweet bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## tesch (Jul 22, 2013)

All original with the original key. It even has the original Cyclelock instructions on the key tag. Thanks! Andy


----------



## steve doan (Jul 22, 2013)

*B6*

My blue B6 is as nice as the burgandy one you bought. Nice purchase.  Steve Doan


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 22, 2013)

Beautiful bike!!! I'd still love to own a B6 like that, almost pulled the trigger last year but the condition of the bikes I was presented with didn't quite match the asking prices......
 Someday maybe.


----------



## Keewee (Aug 6, 2013)

*Is this a Schwinn Henderson b6?*

Is this a Schwinn Henderson B6? 
My grandpa has a garage of bicycles like this. Thinking about getting this one fixed up. Is it worth it? How much would it cost to make it shiny? It needs a front fender. Has a Peoria King badge on the front. I love it, but have so much going on and not a lot of space. Advice on this much appreciated.


----------

